# Paying Bill at Restaurants



## blackcap

What's the custom here in NZ when it comes to paying your bill at a restaurant? I noticed people tend to pay at the counter on the way out. Is this standard across all restaurants or are there places where you ask the waiter/waitress for the bill at your table?


----------



## topcat83

Looks like they did 

I've found the custom mixed. Keep an eye on what other diners are doing. 
But as you've noticed, in many you go to the bar or the till by the door to pay.

And don't forget the lovely Kiwi standard of you are not expected to tip. I used to spend sooo long debating with myself what was a reasonable tip that wouldn't offend. No problems here - zero is normal and if you give even a small tip they know that you have appreciated excellent service.


----------



## G-Mo

While it is not customary and not required, for decent service a tip is always appreciated. The amount is at your discretion but should generally be in the range of 10%. My wife used to be in the service industry in NZ (cafes and resturants) before moving in to travel and would tell you if you intend to eat/drink at an establishment more than once or twice, you'd be doing yourself a favour to leave something. I've been out for dinner/drinks with groups of Her ex-serving mates, and they'd all agree. There's nothing looked more poorly upon than "poms and yanks" who abuse tip etiquette.


----------



## topcat83

G-Mo said:


> While it is not customary and not required, for decent service a tip is always appreciated. The amount is at your discretion but should generally*be in the range of*10%. My wife used to be in the service industry in NZ (cafes and resturants) before moving in to travel and would tell you if you intend to eat/drink at an establishment more than once or twice, you'd be doing yourself a favour to leave something. I've been out for dinner/drinks with groups of Her ex-serving mates, and they'd all agree. There's nothing looked more poorly upon than "poms and yanks" who abuse tip etiquette.


I'd disagree on this one - I'd still say that the best thing about NZ is the fact that a 10% tip is not expected. But that something is always appreciated. And it's definitely not an abuse if you don't leave one. My relatives have been here since the early 1970's and the custom has always been that way. It's only with the advent of tourists that are used to tipping (especially from the Americas where 15% is the norm - boy! does that bump the price of a meal up!) that it has become more usual.

Me - I'd rather the price of the meal was slightly more on the bill so that I know up front what I'm paying, and the staff were paid a reasonable base wage than they are left reliant on tips for their living. I prefer the NZ way.


----------



## Fenella

Hi all,

I'd like to ask few question about waitress especially in auckland. Are there many job opportunities as a waitress in auckland? What's the range of expected wage will I get as a waitress? How about the other casual jobs in auckland?

About the tips, I tend not to give tips here in indonesia (especially because my income in indonesia is so low T-T), will I be alright if I (as customer) don't give tips in new zealand like topcat says "zero is normal"? Or it have a different meaning that I miss?


----------



## inhamilton

Fenella said:


> Hi all,
> 
> About the tips, I tend not to give tips here in indonesia (especially because my income in indonesia is so low T-T), will I be alright if I (as customer) don't give tips in new zealand like topcat says "zero is normal"? Or it have a different meaning that I miss?


You will be fine not tipping. I have never tipped. Not because the service isn't good, it's just that it's not expected or customary to tip. The price of the meal on the menu is what you pay.


----------



## inhamilton

blackcap said:


> What's the custom here in NZ when it comes to paying your bill at a restaurant? I noticed people tend to pay at the counter on the way out. Is this standard across all restaurants or are there places where you ask the waiter/waitress for the bill at your table?


I always pay at the counter on the way out.


----------



## Fenella

inhamilton said:


> You will be fine not tipping. I have never tipped. Not because the service isn't good, it's just that it's not expected or customary to tip. The price of the meal on the menu is what you pay.


Thx for the info


----------



## blackcap

inhamilton said:


> I always pay at the counter on the way out.


Thanks everyone for your replies. I've been in NZ for a while now, I find paying at the counter a bit awkward at times, when the person behind the counter doesn't immediately know which table you were dining at. I usually end up pointing in the vague direction of my table which sometimes isn't obvious. A couple of places have table numbers which makes it so much easier, I wish all restaurants do this.


----------



## Guest

Here in the San Francisco Bay California your hard pressed to find any restaurant that doesn't add a 18% gratuity to the bill.... You've no option but to pay it - Whether service is poor or excellent. 

Being American I always leave a few bucks for the waitstaff no matter what country I'm in. 
Old habits die hard....


----------

